# Yes, a ‘build your own Uber for X’ kit costs only $400



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Yes, a 'build your own Uber for X' kit costs only $400*

*http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/11/yes-a-build-your-own-uber-for-x-kit-costs-only-400/*

*







*


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Pretty smart venture, as it allows a regular person to set up a similar model in other industries. I think these guys might be selling it too cheap, though.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I still don't get all the "innovation" hype. Sure, the have big money behind the brand, but it's really just a networked dispatch system. 

On a different note, Re Uberx, I figure there will be plenty of OOBER apps masquerading as Uber to get past various transportation authorities once "innovative" drivers figure out how to do street hails efficiently and skip the middleman!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Pretty smart venture


I call Dibs on:
Boober - Uber for strippers.
Goober - Uber for handymen.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber-For-Weed Startup Meadow Lights Up In San Francisco*

*http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/14/uber-for-weed-startup-meadow-lights-up-in-san-francisco/*


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I read that dove car bought this blank app for $400.
When asked on this forum, he denied and claimed he was one of developers, whatever that means..
I guess, sticking a dove into a blank app makes you a developer.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I call Dibs on:
> Boober - Uber for strippers.
> Goober - Uber for handymen.


Seriously,

Last night i signed up to drive for a laundry p/u - drop/off uber-like app called Washio
and for a handymen at your door in 5 minutes uber-like app called Serviz/

Now I need a 25-hour day to do all this at once.

Those fly-by-night app companies grow like mushrooms and we should harvest some coins before they disappear.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I call Dibs on:
> Boober - Uber for strippers.
> Goober - Uber for handymen.


Loober - for when you need those strippers to be more hands on?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Zoober: bringing petting zoos to your neighborhood (not to be confused with the standard closing call drunk transfers!!!)

Tuber: the Orlando hot dog guy!!

Ruber: any car-related service promising 90k/year


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberDRIVEBY
UberWEEDMAN
UberWHITEBRONCO (specializing in fleeing from the police at low-speeds)
UberNEEDLEEXCHANGE


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Somebody on this forum is already running 

UberED (male performance rx)


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Poober to pick up all dog Shit in downtown LA


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ube-Vestbomber - immediately goes out of business once it's launched. BOGO free.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I call Dibs on:
> Boober - Uber for strippers.
> Goober - Uber for handymen.


Doober-Uber for Druggies


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Luber - Uber for lawyers
Puber - Uber for adolescents
Quber - Uber for physicists


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I call Dibs on:
> Boober - Uber for strippers.
> Goober - Uber for handymen.


I got 'Luber,' Uber for porn stars...or oil change places too, I guess.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You guys laugh but this could work for some things. Sit back and take your 20% cut.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberShroomer and UberTripper. Deck out the car in black lights and glow-in-the-dark stars.


----------

